

Where do you search for jobs? - wheaties
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/2319/where-do-you-search-for-jobs

======
siracguy
This is a question a friend of mine has been closely researching recently -
more specifically: Where do you search for Software Executive jobs [Sr Dir/VP-
level] at small-to-midsize and larger companies?

His answer so far: Monster (good), LinkedIn (ok), CareerBuilder and CraigsList
(poor). YMMV.

I realize this doesn't exactly fit the startup context at HN. I apologize if
it's considered off-topic, but I thought it might be of interest for some.

